# DSL Line Splitter Box Question(s)



## roadijeff (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm installing DSL for someone next week. It's an older house (40+ years) and the phone wiring is probably not up-to-date. I already have CAT5 cable that I will install for the DSL so that's not a problem.

The DSL provider is sending us a self-installation kit that includes line filters. I'd rather go a different route and use a DSL line splitter box at the service entrance. I've read that's the best way to go for maximum speed.

I've seen several of these splitter boxes listed on various websites. They look about the same size as the phone company installed service box, they are weatherproof, mount to the outside wall, etc. I was wondering if I could just replace the phone company box with the DSL splitter, mainly to reduce the number of connections between the phone service and the DSL modem.

Secondly, what advantage is there to having this line splitter box if I just run the CAT5 cable out to the phone company box from the wall jack (I believe they call this the NID - Network Interface Device) and connect it there? From reading several wiring guides for a line splitter they suggest running ONE phone line from the NID to the line splitter and then it branches off to the voice phone line or DSL. Couldn't I just eliminate the extra box and related cost by doing it the direct way I mentioned in the beginning? Having two boxes (NID and splitter) means the voice line and the DSL line share the same wires between the splitter and the NID so what am I missing in my logic?

Thanks for any advice. Hopefully I didn't ramble on too much. 

BTW, here's what I'm thinking of getting if I do get a splitter box:

http://www.hometech.com/techwire/dsl.html

Jeff


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

The problem is most DSL splitters do not have the lightening protection block inside them. This is why you usually connect to the NID. Additionally the NID is the telephone company's responsibility so if you replace it, you might run into some future issues.

Connecting from the NID to the DSL splitter is no issue, the DSL signal is already running with the voice wiring to this point from the telephone company. The DSL splitter is the way to go vs. the line filters. The line filters are the telcos bandaid solution for the low tech user.

The simplest solution is the NID splitter module of you can find one. If the NID is the style that uses the snap in modules, then you can just add this small filter module inside the existing NID. If you can find a local telephone repair tech, he may even give you one if you ask nicely as they usually carry them on the truck?

See example of the NID splitter module.

http://www.suttleonline.com/dsl_POTS.html#.html

JamesO


----------

